# Obtener 12v de algún puerto del portátil



## eLeMeNTz (Ago 13, 2006)

Buenas,

Ante todo, decir que antes de publicar el tema, he usado el buscador y no he encontrado nada al respecto (seguro que lo he hecho mal, pero no he encontrado lo que quería  ops: ).

Bueno, resulta que quiero fabricarme una placa refrigeradora para el portátil, y tengo dos ventiladores a 12v de un ordenador antiguo que tenía. Sé que del USB se pueden sacar 5v, pero los ventiladores no estarían aprovechados al máximo.

Mi duda es si esos 12v se pueden obtener de algún otro puerto, con un cable, sin necesidad de abrir el portátil.

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano


----------



## caliche (Ago 13, 2006)

Hola, ningun puerto te podria proporcionar ese voltaje, aunque podrias hacer un circuito elevador de voltaje de 5 a 12 voltios, es mas facil tomar ese voltaje directamente de la bateria.


----------



## eLeMeNTz (Ago 15, 2006)

Ok, muchas gracias.

Me pondré manos a la obra pues


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

eLeMeNTz dijo:
			
		

> Ok, muchas gracias.
> 
> Me pondré manos a la obra pues



Si tu portátil tiene RS232, podrias sacar los 12V del puerto serie.

Eso si, no le sacarías mas que 10mA típico.


----------



## dacoba (Dic 5, 2008)

Y como puedo sacar esos 12 voltios del puerto RS232? Me gustaría poder controlar por Software desde mi PC la activación del modo AV de la TV, se que podría sacar los 12 Voltios de la batería directamente, pero tengo la limitación de que me gustaría controlor por Software el momento en el que activo ese modo AV, y si lo saco directamente de la batería perdería ese control. Hay alguna otra forma de solucionar este problema?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## lanselor (Dic 5, 2008)

Como bien dijo Maunix, con el RS232, puedes sacar los 12 voltios pero con limitación de 10 mA.

Cualquiera de los pines de transmisión de datos puede dartelos, pero piensa que su logica no trabaja como las TTl, el puerto vá de +3 a +12  de -3 a -12.

as, que puedes controlar una señal con el RS232. Pero dependiendo de para que lo quieras, quizas deberás sacarlo directamente de la bateria.


----------



## dacoba (Dic 5, 2008)

Buenas, muchas gracias por responder,

Lo que realmente quiero es que en determinados momentos de la ejecución de un programa Software pueda enviar 12 Voltios (Tienen que ser 12 voltios y no menos porque si envío menos voltios al Euroconector, este lo detectará como otra modo y no encenderá el modo AV) de continua al exterior de modo que pueda activar el modo AV de una TV, por eso no puedo sacarlos directamente de la batería, porque si los saco directamente de la batería, continuamente al encender el PC tendría el modo AV en mi Televisión, y yo solo quiero tener el modo AV cuando yo se lo indique por Software. Puedo obtener esta característica desde el puerto RS232, hay alguna otra opción como hacer un circuito electrónico o comprarlo?

Un saludo y gracias


----------

